

Ask HN: Please review our site FourthBranch.us - krisneuharth

http://www.fourthbranch.us<p>We have been working on building this site and just launched it a few days ago to meet the YC deadline. We are now looking for constructive criticism and suggestions on how to improve the usability of the site and advance the concept of bringing social networking to the legislative process. Thanks and we look forward to your feedback!<p>- Kris Neuharth (krisneuharth) and Ryan Manley (ryanmnly)
======
il
I can see this being a useful and popular niche app, but what's your exit
strategy? You're applying to YC with this, who's likely to acquire you? How
will you monetize?

Not necessarily a critique of the site, just some questions YC or investors
will certainly ask during the application process.

~~~
ryanmnly
First, we definitely need critiques, and as many as possible.

Aside from ad revenue, the plan for monetization is to charge for the data we
collect. On a subscription basis, we want government officials, interest
groups and lobbyists to pay for the data we collect. We give anonymous and
accurate data that identifies earmarks, demographic trends, hot button items,
etc. The catch is that the people receiving the data need to agree to a
minimum amount of interaction with the users on the site (social networking).
We also charge them monthly.

I have no doubt that if just a couple reps/groups find this useful, everyone
will jump on board so they aren't left behind. Not to mention, most are
spending other people's money, not their own. :)

As for exit plan, this is not completely established. We expect that the
application continues to evolve and automate on the back end, leaving us free
to hand off to new management without a significant learning curve. Right now,
we envision our target buyers to be large news sources, especially if they are
political and intend to take advantage of social networking. CNN maybe? FOX?
MSNBC? Washington Post? Since newspapers are going by the wayside, there are
plenty of companies out there who need a new niche fast.

Thoughts?

------
noodle
imo, just right off the top of my head, the design and presentation needs
work. what exactly does the site do? what is it for? how do i use it? etc..

i can't really tell just looking at the first page, so, you're probably going
to have a high bounce rate (especially since its such a crowded-with-
information, not-aesthetically-appealing page). you want that first page to
explain and draw people in. you have more leeway for ugliness and untidiness
once people understand whats happening.

~~~
profgubler
I second this. I know that you are addressing bills going through congress,
but I don't know what you want me to do. I also had a hard time trying to
reading the bills in the list.

~~~
ryanmnly
You are both right, thanks for the feedback. These are the types of things we
need to iron out immediately. We've been working with a few different layouts,
but without users actually engaging, it is difficult to assess what works
best. We will change it tonight, and through some trial error, hopefully we
can express what the site actually does. The concept is sound but what good is
it if nobody can figure out how to use it?

